# Nani's spa day



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

I gave Nani a much needed spa day today. She was so patient and such a good girl. Now she's wiped out and sleeping next to me.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww. She is adorable.


----------



## Tedi’s mummy (Jan 18, 2021)

Wow she’s soo beautiful! I love love her long hair 😍💖


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She is BEAUTIFUL ❤❤❤


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

What a beauty!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Tammy
Nani is picture perfect! I love her long hair. 💕 
Does she like her spa day? The only part of Abellas spa day she HATES is getting her face washed! Abella would definitely agree with Nani that spa day is exhausting!
🐶🐾🌷


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

wkomorow said:


> Aww. She is adorable.


Thanks!


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Tedi’s mummy said:


> Wow she’s soo beautiful! I love love her long hair 😍💖


Thank you!


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

maddysmom said:


> She is BEAUTIFUL ❤❤❤


Thank you


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Melitx said:


> What a beauty!


Thanks!


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Tammy
> Nani is picture perfect! I love her long hair. 💕
> Does she like her spa day? The only part of Abellas spa day she HATES is getting her face washed! Abella would definitely agree with Nani that spa day is exhausting!
> 🐶🐾🌷


Hi Paulann, thanks!
Nani hates her face washed too. She's also not a fan of the ear cleaning. Otherwise, she seems to take it in stride.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Nani is just stunning! Such beautiful hair.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Kathleen said:


> Nani is just stunning! Such beautiful hair.


Thank you!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Nani's Mom said:


> I gave Nani a much needed spa day today. She was so patient and such a good girl. Now she's wiped out and sleeping next to me.
> View attachment 275466
> View attachment 275467
> View attachment 275468


What extraordinary eyes and her coat is perfect!

Lainie


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Happinesstogo said:


> What extraordinary eyes and her coat is perfect!
> 
> Lainie


Thank you!


----------

